# I Life Zed air lite wont load windows 10 after reset



## Jme87 (Jun 26, 2019)

Zed air lite laptop 11.6 inch. Was reset now wont load windows, loads to a blue screen saying choose an option... Please help


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, I'm afraid assisting you to repair your system would take significant time, and is error prone.

Instead please try the method called "_*Use installation media to repair Windows*_"
First you need new Windows 10 on a bootable USB:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Download same edition you have currently installed to retain product key!

Insert installation media and already in the first screen you should see at the bottom an option called:
"_Repair my computer_"

Click on it and follow screen instructions.


----------



## Jme87 (Jun 26, 2019)

zebanovich said:


> Hello, I'm afraid assisting you to repair your system would take significant time, and is error prone.
> 
> Instead please try the method called "_*Use installation media to repair Windows*_"
> First you need new Windows 10 on a bootable USB:
> ...


Thank You.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You're welcome!

Please keep in mind that reinstalling Windows using installation media can result in loss of all data on target computer!

You want to try fix it first as explained.


----------



## Jme87 (Jun 26, 2019)

My laptop reset itself, it is a i life zed air lite laptop. It came with windows 10 preloaded. i have windows 7 sp1 on a usb drive i have tried but it stops at the log in page saying Administrator The specified domain eirher does not exsist or could not be contacted... Please help me to fix this issue.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Jme87 said:


> i have windows 7 sp1 on a usb drive i have tried


What do you mean by "tried"?
1. It's already installed
2. It fails to install

Please provide detailed hardware information, steps and settings you modified prior this problem.
Or which tutorial or steps did you follow to install Windows.

You have similar thread below, but it's not clear what issues do you have, nor is it clear if the method worked or not.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/i-life-zed-air-lite-wont-load-windows-10-after-reset.1251564/


----------



## Jme87 (Jun 26, 2019)

yes i have posted before but issue has not been resolved yet. i will start again, 

My Laptop which is a i life Zed Air Lite reset itself a few days back, it had windows 10 preloaded when i bought it. 

i have a bootable usb with Windows 7 on it can i use this? or does it have to be windows 10?

i am now at the login page it says admimistrator, when i click sign in it says The specified domain either does not exsist or could not be contacted. 

Should i rather reset laptop and follow windows 10 reinstallation guide? Sorry if this is confusing...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged both of your threads together. Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue. 

Thanks for understanding and good luck with the problem.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Jme87 said:


> My Laptop which is a i life Zed Air Lite


OK, I suppose it's this laptop?
https://www.lifedigital.com/product/zedair-lite/



Jme87 said:


> Windows 7 on it can i use this? or does it have to be windows 10?


Your laptop supports Windows 10, and there is no need to install Windows 7.

Reinstalling Windows 10 should fix all the problems.
Before doing so, please make sure to back up all data from your current laptop to external drive such as:
personal files, bookmarks, passwords etc.. because everything will be lost for ever.

Once you're ready and data was backed up, follow carefully tutorial below to reinstall Windows 10:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html

You will need Windows 10 ISO to create bootable USB:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Once you're done installing Windows make sure to install official drivers and update Windows and you're done.
You can now transfer your data from external drive to your laptop.

Let me know if you need help installing drivers.


----------

